# Replacement Deck Aromamizer



## SpiralSequence (3/1/16)

Is there any suppliers that sell the 2 post deck separately? Mine got lost over the new year. Will be great if I can source it locally.


----------



## Silver (3/1/16)

Great avatar pic @SpiralSequence !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SpiralSequence (3/1/16)

Silver said:


> Great avatar pic @SpiralSequence !



Haha thanks. Nice and fitting to the name.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

